# al giorno d'oggi



## s111

On utilise "aujourd'hui" ou "de nos jours" pour dire "al giorno d'oggi"?

Voilà le contexte:

"Nombreuse répresentations qui on va jouer aujourd'hui/de nos jour ont été traduit par lui".

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Potresti darci la frase italiana originale ?


----------



## s111

Pardon!

Persino molte delle rappresentazioni che vengono messe in scena al giorno d'oggi sono state tradotte da lui.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Plusieurs des représentations qui ont été mises en scène jusque maintenant/au jour d'aujourd'hui ont été traduites par lui ".
Désolé, mais le premier message n'était pas très compréhensible .


----------



## s111

Je sais, je sais, je dois ètudier encore et encore et encore...
Merci beaucoup!


----------

